# calcular media y desviación típica



## dg_spain

¡Hola! I cannot even understand this enough to put it into English. Could someone possibly give me a hand? Here's the sentence, in the context of compiling a statistic on the results of some tests:
"Inicialmente se realizó estadística descriptiva: a las variables cuantitativas se les calculó media y desviación típica, y a las variables cualitativas frecuencia absoluta y relativa."
Here's what I have so far:
"Initially a descriptive statistic was made: the quantitative variables were calculated...., and the qualitative variables ..."

Muchas gracias de antemano.
DG


----------



## frida-nc

Hi dg_spain.  Sorry to come to this late.  If you know the terminology it's not too hard; you may have gotten your answer elsewhere.

"Initially, descriptive statistics were compiled/completed: The median and standard deviation were calculated for the quantitative variables, and the absolute and relative frequencies for the qualitative variables."

Good luck.


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Hi Frida,
  Just a little correction: 

  Media = “mean” or “average”
  Mediana = “median”

  Regards,
  Fantasmagórico.


----------



## frida-nc

Yes!
Thanks.


----------



## dg_spain

What a happy coincidence--I think I had found the correct terms for the translation I was doing at the time, but it happens that today I have opened the forum for the first time in several days...needing to find these terms, among others, again...and here is the information!

Thank you both very much, your help is appreciated.


----------



## frida-nc

Really glad it helped you after all this time!
Cheers.


----------



## Anririuska

frida-nc said:


> Really glad it helped you after all this time!
> Cheers.



One quesstion......and "media típica" = "Typical average" ?????????


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Anririuska said:


> One quesstion......and "media típica" = "Typical average" ?????????



   ¿En qué contexto? ¿Existe un concepto estadístico con ese nombre?


----------



## Anririuska

Estoy un poco perdida con una traducción...la frase sería "THE TYPICAL PERSON’S AVERAGE AND VARIABILITY" Es el título de un apartado del artículo, pero a pesar de que la taducción más fácil sería "_la media de las personas tipicas y la variabilidad"_ no se entiende del todo.  

Mcuhas gracias de todas formas por responderme.

un saludo!


----------



## Fantasmagórico

Ah, pero entonces la traducción es de inglés a español. Te conviene dar todavía un poco más de contexto. ¿De qué trata el artículo?


----------

